# Path of Exile



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

So I noticed we don't have a thread for this.




Anyone interested in Diablo-esque games should take note of this one. It's a free game, free-to-play, online, and modeled after Diablo. 


So I got into the Beta and played it last night. The graphics are nice for this type of a game and it's shaping up to be a legitimate contender with the likes of Diablo III and Torchlight II. So far the best thing about the game that I've seen is that they implement a skill system based on skill gems that you can socket into items (like in Diablo II) and mix and match. The gems also level up separately from you as you use them which is nice.

Also, the creators of the game are very in-tune with the people testing the game and the players of the game and add or modify content as it progresses based on feedback. 


That said, the game creators are aiming to make money. Their business model is optional microtransactions that supposedly give the people that use them no advantage over anyone else, but mostly cosmetic boosts and other luxury shit that I can live without.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 31, 2011)

I signed up a long while ago but haven't been invited to the closed beta. Though, I don't know if I want to be. I'd rather have a more finished project and not feel the need to report on bugs (as I have that itch).

And this is priced just right for a game that expects me to be online all the time I play. 

What class(es) have you tried out?


----------



## Sharingan2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't really consider this to be in the same league than Diablo 3, but it still look pretty fun. 

Looks like it's a spamfest even more than Diablo 2 though.
And the gear doesn't look that great. I might give it a try.

If anyone is interested in some Witch gameplay from the Beta, you can go on ForceStrategyGaming's channel on Youtube.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> I signed up a long while ago but haven't been invited to the closed beta. Though, I don't know if I want to be. I'd rather have a more finished project and not feel the need to report on bugs (as I have that itch).
> 
> And this is priced just right for a game that expects me to be online all the time I play.
> 
> What class(es) have you tried out?


True, the beta is very incomplete. It has an incomplete vibe to it where sounds are missing here and there, no voice acting exists, and there isn't really a story so far. I just needed something to play and hoped to get into this and help these little guys out with my massive knowledge. 

So far I've tried the Templar and the Marauder. Really the only major differences in either I've seen so far is that the Marauder has been offered different skills (though they can use the same identical skills). I should try a dexterity build next to see what they're like.



Sharingan2000 said:


> I don't really consider this to be in the same league than Diablo 3, but it still look pretty fun.
> 
> Looks like it's a spamfest even more than Diablo 2 though.
> And the gear doesn't look that great. I might give it a try.
> ...



I think the game has a lot of potential. I'll be putting in my suggestions to make it a better game and see what happens. I welcome feedback on what you think should be included and I can suggest that, too. The team is very attentive to feedback right now and implement things per patch that we explicitly ask for.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 1, 2011)

From what I've read, classes have affinities to certain attributes but any skill gems can be used by any class, right? Skill gem drops might dictate things though.

At least the game is in the hands of someone with such vast hack'n'slash knowledge.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 1, 2011)

There _is_ a thread about this... I know, I posted in it before. I posted about what the Intelligence/Dexterity class would be and you made a perverted joke.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Dionysus said:


> From what I've read, classes have affinities to certain attributes but any skill gems can be used by any class, right? Skill gem drops might dictate things though.
> 
> At least the game is in the hands of someone with such vast hack'n'slash knowledge.


That's true, any class can use any skill gem but they are all tied to different stats.

The Templar is a hybrid between Strength and Intelligence (red and blue gems). You can guess what the Marauder is. 

Their affinities are stronger but sometimes it's helpful to pick, say a dexterity skill as a Marauder as they can grant you things like faster attack speed. 


Aji Tae said:


> There _is_ a thread about this... I know, I posted in it before. I posted about what the Intelligence/Dexterity class would be and you made a perverted joke.



I'm about 75% sure that was just talk in the Diablo III thread.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 1, 2011)

Is the skill system working as intended, so far? It adds difficulties with balancing. I suppose once the superior builds become clear, the devs can make changes.

What's your take on the bartering in place of gold?



I remember mentioning this game (and Grim Dawn) while angsting in the D3 thread.

Edit:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

I guess it is. I haven't gotten to the point where I can link skill gems yet (I have the gear but not the gems--they are incredibly rare) so I don't know how well or poorly that system works. From what I read in the beta feedback forum it is pretty much as intended but does need some major balancing.

I'll have a better grasp on the skills after this weekend when I can actually get some playtime in.

I kind of like the bartering thing, actually, it has a lot more value than a gold system. The things it asks for are very rare though so it makes trying to buy anything at this point pretty difficult. Copious amounts of grinding needed.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 1, 2011)

Got into the beta Tuesday night. Been following this for about a month.

PoE is fun (even in an incomplete state) and free, but I will probably lose interest when Diablo 3 comes out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not sure how it will stack up to Diablo 3, but once D3 does come out I'm not playing anything else either.

But Diablo 3 won't be out for forever. So we can enjoy  PoE while it lasts.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 2, 2011)

Love how most of the beta community are hardcore jaded anti-Diablo 3 haters. Beta game chat is filled with kids dissing D3 all the time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

All I hear on there is complaining about everything. The other night they had this 3-hour-long argument about WoW and how it was ruined by some nerdterm they kept using (can't remember what it was, but I think it was a derogatory term for people who buy characters).


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot WoW. I giggled when they start insulting D3 by saying it's "like WoW" and shit. If it isn't bitching they're stroking PoE's dick and how it's 10000000% better than D3 in every way.

I don't know, if this is how the community is going to be I'll probably have another reason to drop it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I sure hope not. I also hope they at least separate the global chat to difficulties, I got tired of hearing them ask to party every 5 seconds in a difficulty I wasn't even in.


----------



## Schwarzwald (Sep 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8779Ff_qoc[/YOUTUBE]

First impression video of it out by TB

Looks impressive


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a beta key to distribute. Anyone who sucks my dick enough gets it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

I already have one, otherwise I'd be on my knees.

After playing the wizard slut witch or whatever I've decided that magic is great and melee is lackluster at this point.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 15, 2011)

More like magic is great, everything else is terrible. Ranger isn't doing well atm either due to shitty evasion mechanics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, I started first with a Templar, but I foolishly invested into Fireball. Then I found out Fireball sucks dicks and asses so I scraped him.

Then I made a Marauder and he did all right up until the second act and his damage was starting to go downhill.

So then I try the Witch and it's like I'm in god mode.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 16, 2011)

Lightning nova was great, but they nerfed it. Now it's basically cold magic or gtfo. 

If nobody wants the beta key I'll gift it to some random PoE forum peasant.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't give it to them scrubs! 

I guess NF is just ignorant. Or somehow we all got invited.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll hold onto it for a while longer. 

Gotta say though, my interest in this has dropped with all of the new D3 info...and if I get into the closed beta, well...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

I am not even eligible for the Diablo III beta. 

Fucking Blizzard pulling some shit with that one.


----------



## Tepaxful (Sep 17, 2011)

Well if you still have they key, I could really use it!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Tepaxful said:


> Well if you still have they key, I could really use it!



You're in luck.

They just started an invitation process. I can give away one free key.


Still interested?


----------



## Dionysus (May 26, 2012)

Any illustrious member have a key to share?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

Sounds cool.
Though why do they always use orbs for health and mana?
Why not be different and use cubes?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a key.
"We’re looking to kickstart Path of Exile and we need your help.

We’re a small game studio in New Zealand composed entirely of Action RPG fans. For the last five years our focus has been on designing an online game with maximum player choice and strategic freedom. Following the public stress test weekend, we received hundreds of requests for the ability to donate for permanent access to the Closed Beta.

Path of Exile is completely free to download and play. We never intend to charge for content or access to the released game, but we are happy to offer early Beta access for those who support us during this important time. In order to fund the development and continued expansion of Path of Exile, we offer a range of ethical microtransactions that allow you to distinguish yourself in the world of Wraeclast without receiving any gameplay advantage. We are completely opposed to the concept of “pay2win”.

On this page, you can pre-purchase Points used to buy cosmetic microtransactions. Every purchase comes with a Closed Beta key so that you (or a friend) can start playing immediately. In addition to the Points, we offer a wide selection of exclusive rewards such as in-game pets, shipped copies of the game, its soundtrack, posters and even the chance to help design a Unique item that will be added to the game.

Thank you very much for your support!"

Huh pretty cool telling everythign I want to hear.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2012)

Dear god.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2013)

Jesus been camping keys forever and never thought to look here. I know the game goes into open beta on the 23rd, but damn. DAMN!


----------



## trashed_jonas (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been checking out this game the latest days and it seems really interesting and fun.
The skill tree is insane XD
Havent made it in to the beta yet so if anyone got a spare key i would love to try it out. 
Otherwise il have to wait til the the open beta releases.


----------

